# IUI - 2WW? Anyone post 2WW and too early to test?



## HopeandDream

I had my IUI Monday 19th July. I was told to wait for 2 weeks before testing. Tested yesterday (day 14 post IUI) and today (day 15 post IUI). Both HPTs resulted in BFNs. When I spoke to clinic today, it is apparently too early for me to test! Had kind of accepted that it was a BFN this month, but have now been told that I need to leave testing for at least 10 days as there good chance could turn out to be BFP! Feel in limbo for another 2 weeks of symptom spotting, sleeplessness, and anxiety. Am experiencing on/off cramping, but only very very mildly, TOGETHER WITH SORE BBS. Anyone else in/been in this situation?x


----------



## MySillyGirls

Hello. I had my IUI on July 18th and my clinic told me to test at 14dpiui. BFN for me.


----------



## MarsMaiden

It is likely that you ovulated a day or so after your IUI ao you have to bear in mind that dpiui is not quite the same as dpo but I have never heard of waiting 24 days after iui to test!

After my last cycle, I was told to test at 16dpiui and then again if that was negative at 17dpiui. After that they would accept that it was bfn and stop the progesterone support to allow AF to start.

Best of luck!


----------



## HopeandDream

I thought it a bit odd, but that's what she said. Think it was because the IUI was on day 11, they said that day 26 was too early and had to leave it. I felt quite cross with the nurse because nothing had been mentioned to me about it at the time of insemination. So I had gotten myself all prepared and had accepted the BFN, to then be told that there a chance it still be BFP and now, I have the starts of the dreaded AF!!!!! - just 24 hours after being told to ignore the BFN HPT!! :headspin:

I do feel that the timing of IUI wasn't correct to be honest. Scanned on morning of day 11 - had 1 follicle 20mm. They said that I was about to ovulate naturally and wouldn't have time for the HcG trigger injection (but wouldn't do any harm if I took it - so I did) and that they needed to do the insemination that morning. Went home, took the trigger and went back for the insemination. So really, I may not have actually ovulated for at least another 24 hours, by which time, the IUI was done too early!! Feel quite upset by the timing issue - if I had been given another day of Menopur, then the other follicles which were measuring about 14/15mm may have developed a bit more and been a viable size. It's all so very confusing and such a rollercoaster.xx


----------



## MarsMaiden

hey hon, if you don't have any male factor issues then the timing should have been OK, washed sperm are meant to be able to live up to 3 days athough I think 36 hours is more realistic but even then you should have been fine. If they saw that you were about to ovulate then I guess that is why they brought you in so quickly.

Good luck!


----------



## HappyDaze

Hi - just wanted to tell you my story as I too thought that the IUI timing was wrong and turned out it wasn't as I got my BFP! I had 3x mature follicles, all measuring ready to ov so they did the IUI on CD12 and gave me the HCG injection at the same time (actually right after the IUI). According to FF, I didn't OV until CD14 so I thought we had missed it. I was really annoyed cos everything I had read said that they did the IUI 24-36 hours AFTER the trigger shot, and I'd had it at the same time. So i lost all confidence in my FS... until 2 weeks later when I got my BFP!!! 

BTW - I got my BFP 14days post IUI (which could be 12dpo). I had on/off AF cramping for two days before I tested and sore BBs too. Good luck!


----------

